# Board for groomers - smooth carving!



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

this fits your price-point and is a carving machine. it's a refurbished board if that matters








Flux






www.donek.com


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I met a guy on the hill on an aero last week after he had done 2 runs on it. Said it wasn’t for him but he likes flexy boards. Personally I think they look awesome.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Look at the carving boards from Nidecker, they might be a nice fit


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

FrancescoCarve said:


> I also enjoy switching blades real quick when coming down on not steep terrain - like left right left right with the top body almost in the same positions (does this thing has a name?!).


I call those cross over/under turns. I'm sure they have another name too. 

You didn't mention any park or switch riding. I'd go more directional. There's performance gains to be exploited if you mostly ride in one direction. Maybe check out the Nidecker Concept, Tracer or Area. They fit your pricepoint and riding style well.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

@BXNoob beat me to it!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

None of those are really what I would look at for a carving specific board.

Look for deals on the Bataleon Carver, Korua, Moss, Gentem, K2 Simple Pleasures, Snofisk Beluga, Lib Hot Knife, Nidecker Area, Concept, Tracer, Mellow, or Megalight.


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

deagol said:


> this fits your price-point and is a carving machine. it's a refurbished board if that matters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah, you got me excited with this but they only have a 148 :/


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

Nivek said:


> None of those are really what I would look at for a carving specific board.
> 
> Look for deals on the Bataleon Carver, Korua, Moss, Gentem, K2 Simple Pleasures, Snofisk Beluga, Lib Hot Knife, Nidecker Area, Concept, Tracer, Mellow, or Megalight.


Thanks for the many options!
I checked around and I think many are out of stock in my size range or over budget. I am looking at the Nidecker Area 157.

Do you think this Nidecker Area would beat the GNU Mullair on carving? Maybe it's marketing but I got fond of the Magne Traction idea on GNU.

I am new to buying a board online and I am relying on the google suggested store, mainly Evo.com actually. Is there a better way to find good deals?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

FrancescoCarve said:


> Thanks for the many options!
> I checked around and I think many are out of stock in my size range or over budget. I am looking at the Nidecker Area 157.
> 
> Do you think this Nidecker Area would beat the GNU Mullair on carving? Maybe it's marketing but I got fond of the Magne Traction idea on GNU.
> ...


Personally, I dislike magnetraction for carving. It feels grippy and slow to me. Sharp edges on a camber dominant deck grip really well, and are smooth and fast feeling as well. Just personal prefrence; I'd be looking at the Nidecker over the Mullair.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Gnu Mullair is a fairly nimble board for its size with a relatively deep sidecut. It _could_ work for you but it's not a carving machine, more all-mountain freestyle charger. That said, it's got great edge hold (Magnetraction is nice on ice but not a must-have) and is fun to do those quick cross-under carves on. I've owned both, and the Mullair is better on ice and hardpack than the Hot Knife.

If you're really just interested in carving, I'd get something a little bit longer. A few CM of effective edge goes a long way for carving stability and spring out of turns.

The best way to find good deals is to shop in April-August, or check out the Snowboard Trader group on Facebook. Or check out Sierra cause they're blowing out last year's Rome Blurs right now for $299.

Finally, measure your feet because it's likely that your boots are too big. I'm 6'3" and wear a size 10 boot - they should be smaller than your regular sneaker/shoe size.


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

WigMar said:


> Personally, I dislike magnetraction for carving. It feels grippy and slow to me. Sharp edges on a camber dominant deck grip really well, and are smooth and fast feeling as well. Just personal prefrence; I'd be looking at the Nidecker over the Mullair.


Thanks, it looks like a solid board! 
Any bindings you see well with that board? still with a good price-quality ratio


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Bindings are pretty personal as well. On my softer boards, I run K2 lineups that I found for $120. They have a tripod frame and soft urathane highbacks so they aren't for everyone. K2 Indy bindings are good for the money. I'm looking at getting a pair of Rome Vice this season. Nitro Rambler offer a great value as well.


----------



## PistePioneer (Nov 28, 2020)

I've got a Nidecker The Donuts 154 that I would be willing to let go. I would describe it as an aggressive carving/free-ride board. I haven't ridden the Area but I believe the Donuts is much stiffer all-around. 
I believe @Nivek rode either the Donuts or the Smoke which replaced it. He was lukewarm on it.


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

drblast said:


> Gnu Mullair is a fairly nimble board for its size with a relatively deep sidecut. It _could_ work for you but it's not a carving machine, more all-mountain freestyle charger. That said, it's got great edge hold (Magnetraction is nice on ice but not a must-have) and is fun to do those quick cross-under carves on. I've owned both, and the Mullair is better on ice and hardpack than the Hot Knife.
> 
> If you're really just interested in carving, I'd get something a little bit longer. A few CM of effective edge goes a long way for carving stability and spring out of turns.
> 
> ...


 That's insightful, thanks!
Rome Blur 159 Vs Nidecker Area 157? 

(I have a 10 on Burton boots)


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I'd also look at the amplid pentaquark and the fullbag supernaut if you're interested in mainly carving groomers.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Nidecker Area is probably a good choice.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> I'd also look at the amplid pentaquark and the fullbag supernaut if you're interested in mainly carving groomers.


Pretty sure the Penta will be too agressive judging by the way he describes what he wants. The Penta is a 9/10 for 170lbs riders and he likes « medium » speed which isn’t really a good match with the Amplid. But +1 for the Fullbag boards !


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

Nitro woodcarver is a fun versatile board, great on icy conditions.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

A couple of boards I've seen come up in my Marketplace feed mightt be of interest if 2nd hand is an option.

Korua Pencil 159 listed South Lake Tahoe, used 6 times, like new $300














Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com





Nidecker Megalight, never ridden CA $255













Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com





Donek Knapton Twin 157 CA $400














Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

I have Nidecker Area 157, it's a great board, you won't make a mistake with it. I have 165 lbs so it will hold the edge even better with your weight. Personally, I don't find it that stiff, you can butter nose pretty easily.

If you want to see it in action check the Slice 'n' Dice series from Nidecker on YouTube. Lewis Sonvico who rides Area in the series said that he had the board set up with the bindings moved forward from the reference stance for more freestyle feel. I ride it like that too, it still carves well but gives you a few more options.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Ive been eyeballin the Bataleon Carver, specs sounds really good, I bet it rails


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Nivek said:


> None of those are really what I would look at for a carving specific board.
> 
> Look for deals on the Bataleon Carver, Korua, Moss, Gentem, K2 Simple Pleasures, Snofisk Beluga, Lib Hot Knife, Nidecker Area, Concept, Tracer, Mellow, or Megalight.


How would you compare the 87 vs Simple Pleasures? I have the 87 and I'm thinking about getting the Simple Pleasures. Too much overlap? Used mostly for carving.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> A couple of boards I've seen come up in my Marketplace feed mightt be of interest if 2nd hand is an option.
> 
> Korua Pencil 159 listed South Lake Tahoe, used 6 times, like new $300
> 
> ...



Someone needs to jump on those koruas. The dart is being sold for 150 with some top sheet damage. Worth trying to epoxy and test your luck at that price!


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

I got my Academy for carving east coast groomers. Kind of like a current tech old school camber, and manufactured by Never Summer. Still love how hard this board rips. 






Graduate – Academy Snowboards







www.academysnowboards.com


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

BXNoob said:


> Pretty sure the Penta will be too agressive judging by the way he describes what he wants. The Penta is a 9/10 for 170lbs riders and he likes « medium » speed which isn’t really a good match with the Amplid. But +1 for the Fullbag boards !


Yes, good point - I mostly ride at medium-low speed. I go faster when the terrains and traffic allow me to. Since I kinda like to do large curves, I need to always check who's behind me.

I am focusing on these 2, Rome Blur 159 and Nidecker Area 157. I saw a review for the Rome Blur saying it has the pro of a stiff board without being too stiff. Maybe that would help me at a lower speed? When I ride at a lower speed, I still leave just a thin line behind me but it's not really carving since I am not bending too much.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Don’t sleep on the Bataleon Carver. Angry has it ranked #1 year after year for the type of riding your describing


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Crusty said:


> I got my Academy for carving east coast groomers. Kind of like a current tech old school camber, and manufactured by Never Summer. Still love how hard this board rips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those boards have a ton of EE for their length!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Definitely get the Area. The best carving board per $$ out there in my opinion.

And if you need some hype to convince you go watch the Slice and Dice videos from Nidecker


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Dang, need to add those videos to the yearning playlist!


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

The Area honestly seems like the best choice for you. I need to try one...looks so fun.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

SushiLover said:


> How would you compare the 87 vs Simple Pleasures? I have the 87 and I'm thinking about getting the Simple Pleasures. Too much overlap? Used mostly for carving.


 The 87 was more of a cruiser than anything else. The SP is stiffer and can take it better when you wanna push it. The 87 was a little better in soft snow. I was always a bigger fan of the Simple Pleasures than the 87 for pretty much everything, and what I liked about the 87 more, I liked about the Party Platter even more than that. I would definitely grab a Simple Pleasures.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

I love my simple pleasures, carves so fucking good, only thing I wish it had was a little bit more pop, but its a top tier carving/pow board, and the base holds wax so well and just absolutely flies


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

Ok guys - almost ready to pull the trigger for the Nidecker Area 157. On Evo.com sells for $419. I am trying to find a better deal somewhere else - any buying tip is welcome!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

For bindings your best bang for buck for something a little stiffer are the K2 Formulas, or Ride A4's.

Personally I like something with a little flex to allow me to move around on the board more. 
For carving I have been a big fan of the K2 Lien AT's, Arbor Hemlock, Bent Metal Logics, Now Brigade, Salomon Hologram or District HPS.

If you just want the beef, Ride A10's, Rome Cleavers, Now Drive or Recons, or Flux XV or XF.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> Those boards have a ton of EE for their length!


It flat out rails for something that's not a tank in the woods.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Nivek said:


> For bindings your best bang for buck for something a little stiffer are the K2 Formulas


I like hearing you say that. And I agree, for this type of riding in particular.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

FrancescoCarve said:


> Ok guys - almost ready to pull the trigger for the Nidecker Area 157. On Eco.com sells for $419. I am trying to find a better deal somewhere else - any buying tip is welcome!


Nidecker Area can usually be found really cheap. At least in Europe...

I ride the Tracer and Nidecker is very nice. I've thought many times I should get the Area. They're good boards that work in most conditions.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Nivek said:


> The 87 was more of a cruiser than anything else. The SP is stiffer and can take it better when you wanna push it. The 87 was a little better in soft snow. I was always a bigger fan of the Simple Pleasures than the 87 for pretty much everything, and what I liked about the 87 more, I liked about the Party Platter even more than that. I would definitely grab a Simple Pleasures.


I appreciate the feedback. Good luck with everything you do.  Your content is definitely missed!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

SushiLover said:


> I appreciate the feedback. Good luck with everything you do. *Your content is definitely missed!*


+1

I hope you're carving whatever your feet can attach to.


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you all, you are helping me a TON! 

Settling on the idea of Nidecker Area 157 $419+ K2 Formula bindings $177. 

Ideas for the boots? I have very thin ankles and feet, size 10. Most of the time I wear 2 socks cause of my think bones built. I do not love particularly stiff boots but at the same time, I want to get something in line with the rest of the gear to get good performance.

Also, last-minute doubt, will a 10 boot be too long for the 255 waist board?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

That set-up sounds great!

Definitely measure your feet for boots. Check out the boot section for the same story over and over- people have boots that are too large and eventually, often after resisting a bunch, they measure their feet and get the proper sized boot for them. If you're in two socks, your boots are too big!

For carving, boots that fit well are essential. There's tons more response, so you can ride softer boots that allow for more fore-aft weighting. Also, the risk of booting out is lower. I'm in 11's down from 13's. I'd go further if I could!

Kick your heel against the wall and measure the length in cm. This is your Mondo size. Kick the INSIDE of your foot against the wall and measure the widest part. Share your findings with us. I bet you're in boots that are too big.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

FrancescoCarve said:


> Thank you all, you are helping me a TON!
> 
> Settling on the idea of Nidecker Area 157 $419+ K2 Formula bindings $177.
> 
> ...


Have you pulled the trtigger?

Looks like the Area 157 is on sale online $319.95 at the Nidecker site, not sure if it's the current model or not though.






Nidecker | Good Deals


good deals from Nidecker.




www.nidecker.com


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

NT.Thunder said:


> Have you pulled the trtigger?
> 
> Looks like the Area 157 is on sale online $319.95 at the Nidecker site, not sure if it's the current model or not though.


 Thank *NT.Thunder.* I checked it as well and I was excited when I saw it, but then I realized it says out of stock :/ I called a bunch of stores around me that carry Nideker but without luck.
(Also, it was the 157L, - which I do not think it even comes in that size  )


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

FrancescoCarve said:


> Thank *NT.Thunder.* I checked it as well and I was excited when I saw it, but then I realized it says out of stock :/ I called a bunch of stores around me that carry Nideker but without luck.
> (Also, it was the 157L, - which I do not think it even comes in that size  )


I just added one to a shopping cart?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

FrancescoCarve said:


> Thank *NT.Thunder.* I checked it as well and I was excited when I saw it, but then I realized it says out of stock :/ I called a bunch of stores around me that carry Nideker but without luck.
> (Also, it was the 157L, - which I do not think it even comes in that size  )


I think the 161 is out of stock but the 157 if you select it says 1 left only. Looks like it was only a colourway change between last seasons model and tthis one.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

With K2 bindings I’d look into K2 boots aswell, for how the toe strap fits their boots. Other than that, the regular Salomons are pretty tight in the heel area. If you didn’t buy yet, get boots first. Nidecker might have some package deals too. 

And guys, do you know how those shopping carts work? Keep those tips in PMs and not on a public forum.


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

WigMar said:


> I just added one to a shopping cart?


 Ah! I tried again from Incognito and I can also add it to the cart! Thanks!

The 2020 is called 157L, the 2021 is 157 without the L. The specs are the same though as far as I can see.
Do you think there is any difference between the 2, especially in regards to the overall quality?


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

Rip154 said:


> With K2 bindings I’d look into K2 boots aswell, for how the toe strap fits their boots. Other than that, the regular Salomons are pretty tight in the heel area. If you didn’t buy yet, get boots first. Nidecker might have some package deals too.
> 
> And guys, do you know how those shopping carts work? Keep those tips in PMs and not on a public forum.


Thanks, I will check those out.

Noted about the cart tips!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

FrancescoCarve said:


> Ah! I tried again from Incognito and I can also add it to the cart! Thanks!
> 
> The 2020 is called 157L, the 2021 is 157 without the L. The specs are the same though as far as I can see.
> Do you think there is any difference between the 2, especially in regards to the overall quality?


I don't think so, in fact the 2021 now has the listing as 157L.

It may be binding size recommendation?????


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

WigMar said:


> That set-up sounds great!
> 
> Definitely measure your feet for boots. Check out the boot section for the same story over and over- people have boots that are too large and eventually, often after resisting a bunch, they measure their feet and get the proper sized boot for them. If you're in two socks, your boots are too big!
> 
> ...


Good advice, thanks! 
Ok, so:

Length: Left foot 10 1/2 inch - Right foot 10 1/4 inch. Width 3 3/8 inch.

As you can see, my left foot is the issue here. That toe s what is pushing against the regular Burton rental boots size 10 I got recently when I stand. When I ride it doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

NT.Thunder said:


> I don't think so, in fact the 2021 now has the listing as 157L.
> 
> It may be binding size recommendation?????


 Yeah, you are right. Cool thanks!!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

FrancescoCarve said:


> Good advice, thanks!
> Ok, so:
> 
> Length: Left foot 10 1/2 inch - Right foot 10 1/4 inch. Width 3 3/8 inch.
> ...


Cool. 10.5 inches converts to 26.67 cm which is between an 8.5 and a 9 US. It looks like you've got narrow feet as well. I think Nitro boots are a little narrow, but I'm not sure. 

I know that's a tough pill to swallow. I wouldn't base my boot sizing off of rentals. There can be problems getting down in to the heel pocket of rental boots. They aren't molded to fit your feet. Your toes and heels should be pressed firmly into the soft parts of the liner when you're standing up. Your toes should still be touching the front of the liner when you get into an athletic riding stance.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

FrancescoCarve said:


> I have been snowboarding for ~15 years, on and off. I got lucky to have great instructors at first that taught me how to curve. I define myself as a smooth carver, I love leaving just a line behind me. Ryan Knapton style for reference - not when he lays on the snow while carving lol. I don't necessarily go super fast, most of the time I cruise at a medium speed - if conditions are good I go faster. I 99% ride groomers - sometimes hard/icy in this area. I also enjoy switching blades real quick when coming down on not steep terrain - like left right left right with the top body almost in the same positions (does this thing has a name?!). I don't care much about park and I have no decent pow around here, I live in NY but I learned in Italy. I can go down everywhere but I favor intermediate steepness, I find it best for carving smoothly.
> I have been renting since I am in the USA, but I really need to get my own board now. The budget for the board is $450 or less.
> 
> I am 5'10 - 156 lbs -foot size 10. I think the board should be 155-157 cm ~7 stiffness, but I'd love your opinion as well.
> ...


I could've written this, except I'm 2" shorter. Rome Blur 156 if you ride like me.


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

WigMar said:


> Cool. 10.5 inches converts to 26.67 cm which is between an 8.5 and a 9 US. It looks like you've got narrow feet as well. I think Nitro boots are a little narrow, but I'm not sure.
> 
> I know that's a tough pill to swallow. I wouldn't base my boot sizing off of rentals. There can be problems getting down in to the heel pocket of rental boots. They aren't molded to fit your feet. Your toes and heels should be pressed firmly into the soft parts of the liner when you're standing up. Your toes should still be touching the front of the liner when you get into an athletic riding stance.


Yes, I agree.
The boot is the only thing I'd rather buy in-store even if I don't get the best deal.
I am in NY and I do not have that many options here. These are 2 big stores here:








The Snowboard Boots Shop At Paragon Sports | Burton, Salomon, Ride, & So Much More! - Paragon Sports


Shop Snowboard Boots At Nyc'S Best Sport Specialty Store. Free Shipping On Orders Over $90. In Store Pick-Up Available.




www.paragonsports.com




https://www.rei.com/search?q=snowboard+boots&ir=q%3Asnowboard+boots&r=category%3Amens-snowboard-boots&sort=min-price

Bought the board!!!  I am so damn excited!!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

FrancescoCarve said:


> Yes, I agree.
> The boot is the only thing I'd rather buy in-store even if I don't get the best deal.
> I am in NY and I do not have that many options here. These are 2 big stores here:
> 
> ...


Congrats man, enjoy


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

BoardieK said:


> I could've written this, except I'm 2" shorter. Rome Blur 156 if you ride like me.


YES! I do ride very much like you! Rome blur was my other option until I leaned towards the Nidecker. Did you purposely waited until I wrote I bought a board to make me second guess my choice?!?! LOL

How is the Rome Blur? Have you ridden other boards as well? What's your weight?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Crusty said:


> I got my Academy for carving east coast groomers. Kind of like a current tech old school camber, and manufactured by Never Summer. Still love how hard this board rips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to suggest the Master series...aka Tom Sims Pro. Graduate looks like an OG camber twin. A rare find these days. I love that Neversummer is so anti camber that they won’t even put their own name on their cambered boards.


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

NT.Thunder said:


> Congrats man, enjoy


 THANK YOU!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm stoked for you! 


MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I was going to suggest the Master series...aka Tom Sims Pro. Graduate looks like an OG camber twin. A rare find these days. I love that Neversummer is so anti camber that they won’t even put their own name on their cambered boards.


I've been waiting for Neversummer to shift gears for years, but they just keep doubling down on their marketing. "You can't let tradition stand in the way of innovation."


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

FrancescoCarve said:


> YES! I do ride very much like you! Rome blur was my other option until I leaned towards the Nidecker. Did you purposely waited until I wrote I bought a board to make me second guess my choice?!?! LOL
> 
> How is the Rome Blur? Have you ridden other boards as well? What's your weight?


Sorry mate, been away at work all day, I would like to try the Nidecker Area too if I get the chance. I'm 5'8" 155lbs size 10 boots (big ones). My most similar board was a Nitro Blacklight 157 but it was a bit wider, fair bit stiffer and had unrelenting camber, the Blur is so much more fun and so I can ride harder. Blur is good on hard icy snow, I think the tight radius at the contact points adds to the "bite", on the other hand I've overflexed the nose a few times on soft pistes, the Area would be better there.

Enjoy your board. By the way, the video was 4 miles from Italy into Switzerland.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Try out some ride boots as well. I think they work pretty well for lower volume feet. I need to add a bunch of foam to mine, but they were the only things that felt decent straight out of the box.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

WigMar said:


> I'm stoked for you!
> 
> I've been waiting for Neversummer to shift gears for years, but they just keep doubling down on their marketing. "You can't let tradition stand in the way of innovation."


NEW TECHNOLOGY WE INVENTED OUT WITH OLD SCHOOL CAMBER IN WITH NEW SCHOOL REVERSE ROCKER A NEVERSUMMER EXCLUSSIIVVVEEE!


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

WigMar said:


> I'm stoked for you!


Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I think the Rome Blur was replaced in the line up because even when they're on sale for 50% off people skip right past the posts recommending it. 

Truthfully it's good on ice but not perfect. On those icy days I ride a Mod, so that's why I was fairly subtle with the post. It will grip great if you're an aggressive rider but the fusion camber is slightly more washy than traditional. I can't compare it to the nidecker.


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

drblast said:


> I think the Rome Blur was replaced in the line up because even when they're on sale for 50% off people skip right past the posts recommending it.
> 
> Truthfully it's good on ice but not perfect. On those icy days I ride a Mod, so that's why I was fairly subtle with the post. It will grip great if you're an aggressive rider but the fusion camber is slightly more washy than traditional. I can't compare it to the nidecker.


 Yeah, I was more for the Rome at first, than a few people suggested the Nidecker and I got convinced easily. 
Anyone ever rode both?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

FrancescoCarve said:


> Yeah, I was more for the Rome at first, than a few people suggested the Nidecker and I got convinced easily.
> Anyone ever rode both?


I wouldn't stress too much. You're looking at a bunch of very good boards. Sure there will be differences, but at the end of the day you'll be happy with either. You'll always find a reason to try something else or get a new board.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

deagol said:


> this fits your price-point and is a carving machine. it's a refurbished board if that matters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ryan Knapton rides Donek. So if you consider your riding style to be similar totally worth looking into this.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

FrancescoCarve said:


> Thank you all, you are helping me a TON!
> 
> Settling on the idea of Nidecker Area 157 $419+ K2 Formula bindings $177.
> 
> ...



I think you need to measure your feet and make sure you're buying the right size boots. Because you've been riding size 10 doesn't mean you're size 10. You might be... But for example my first set of boots were size 10.... Until I realized I'm actually a size 8.


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> I wouldn't stress too much. You're looking at a bunch of very good boards. Sure there will be differences, but at the end of the day you'll be happy with either. You'll always find a reason to try something else or get a new board.


Very true!


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

As a result of this thread I ended up buying the 162 Blur from Sierra. Thanks for the heads up guys. Hopefully it's a nice groomer board and I can pull my Fullbag Blunt Diamond 162 or Supernaut out for better snow days.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Demi9OD said:


> As a result of this thread I ended up buying the 162 Blur from Sierra. Thanks for the heads up guys. Hopefully it's a nice groomer board and I can pull my Fullbag Blunt Diamond 162 or Supernaut out for better snow days.


I have been eyeing the board for a few weeks now to see if the price will go down. It hasn't but I did notice the 162 was no longer available so you're the one who snagged it! Congrats!!!! Please let us know how you like it. 

I did score a Rome National for $200 on Sierra last week! The $200 sku is sold out now and its available for $300.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

Jack87 said:


> I have been eyeing the board for a few weeks now to see if the price will go down. It hasn't but I did notice the 162 was no longer available so you're the one who snagged it! Congrats!!!! Please let us know how you like it.
> 
> I did score a Rome National for $200 on Sierra last week! The $200 sku is sold out now and its available for $300.


It will probably be next year before I head back out. Spent two weeks @ Vail at the end of January and I generally only get one trip out west a year from North Carolina. Looking forward to bombing and carving on this one.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Demi9OD said:


> As a result of this thread I ended up buying the 162 Blur from Sierra. Thanks for the heads up guys. Hopefully it's a nice groomer board and I can pull my Fullbag Blunt Diamond 162 or Supernaut out for better snow days.


How do you like the fullbags? Curious what you think of the supernaut!


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

ridethecliche said:


> How do you like the fullbags? Curious what you think of the supernaut!


I adore the Blunt and have never felt more confident on a board. It's a great carver, super damp and stable at speed, and unsinkable in powder. I've hit some super heavy snow under fresh powder at speed that would have had me cartwheeling with a shorter nose, and instead basically nose pressed a 20mph speed reduction by accident lol!

The Supernaut is a more recent addition and I've had zero opportunity to ride it in fresh snow. Certainly a lot more nimble than the 162 Blunt but doesn't have the EE and micro camber to carve quite as well. The plan was for this to be my tree and mogul board but honestly I've just been riding it when my legs gets tired. My buddy was on his Lifer so we didn't screw around with moguls and trees with coverage being what it was 3 weeks ago in Summit county.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Demi9OD said:


> I adore the Blunt and have never felt more confident on a board. It's a great carver, super damp and stable at speed, and unsinkable in powder. I've hit some super heavy snow under fresh powder at speed that would have had me cartwheeling with a shorter nose, and instead basically nose pressed a 20mph speed reduction by accident lol!
> 
> The Supernaut is a more recent addition and I've had zero opportunity to ride it in fresh snow. Certainly a lot more nimble than the 162 Blunt but doesn't have the EE and micro camber to carve quite as well. The plan was for this to be my tree and mogul board but honestly I've just been riding it when my legs gets tired. My buddy was on his Lifer so we didn't screw around with moguls and trees with coverage being what it was 3 weeks ago in Summit county.


How much do you weigh and what's your boot size? 

I'm 5'10, 160, with a size 8 boot. I loved the supernaut on groomers but found it to be a bear on moguls. I thought it was easier to ride the korua stealth on moguls but my mogul board is most definitely my signal yup. 

My supernaut has a few mm of camber for sure and I think it's a bit less tiring to ride on groomers than the korua but it's got a weird place in my quiver. I think its going to end up being something I grab when maybe I'm a bit tired but still want to try to get a carve going from time to time and go for some side hits etc. 

I've actually moved the bindings forward of reference because I kept getting thrown into the back seat when I had it out the first time. Had a blast ripping around on it on groomers yesterday afternoon!


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

ridethecliche said:


> How much do you weigh and what's your boot size?
> 
> I'm 5'10, 160, with a size 8 boot. I loved the supernaut on groomers but found it to be a bear on moguls. I thought it was easier to ride the korua stealth on moguls but my mogul board is most definitely my signal yup.
> 
> ...


5'9" 175lb, 10.5 boot but I probably need to size down to a 9.5 or 10. I mostly picked up the Supernaut so I didn't have to jump turn that ridiculous nose on the Blunt when going down steep moguls that I wasn't comfortable flat turning. By the end of the trip the weight of the the Blunt '62 was starting to aggravate the inside of my left knee when hanging off the lift. I mount my bindings on both my Fullbags nearly full forward if I remember correctly. I think if the snow had been softer on this last trip I would have enjoyed the 'naut a bit more but there is something so reassuring about the Blunt on hard to nearly (but not quite) icy snow that just lets me point it a bit more. Call it comfort level or maybe its seeing that giant nose out in front of me that mentally lets me get my weight more forward, I don't know.

I don't see what would make the 'naut all that more bearish on moguls besides the width, but my feet are bigger so I guess that makes sense, I barely noticed the width.


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

Demi9OD said:


> As a result of this thread I ended up buying the 162 Blur from Sierra. Thanks for the heads up guys. Hopefully it's a nice groomer board and I can pull my Fullbag Blunt Diamond 162 or Supernaut out for better snow days.


 So cool you found value in this thread - I think is really packed with good info for those with this riding style.


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi all, I am back here asking for your tips.

I am looking at Boots now and had my eyes on these ones:
*thirtytwo Lashed Double Boa Snowboard Boots 2020*
Alternatively*:*
*Salomon Launch Boa SJ Snowboard Boots 2019*
and
*Burton Ruler Boa Snowboard Boots*

These 3 are Evo rep suggestions, which may not be too unbiased.

I am looking for something to match the *Nidecker Area* board and *K2 Formula *binding. Something on the stiffer side without being too stiff. 
I am also looking for a boot that can work for my narrow feet and thin ankles.

Looking forward to take pics of all this gears together and a video of me using it to give this thread some great closure!!
I am so damn excited!


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

FrancescoCarve said:


> Hi all, I am back here asking for your tips.
> 
> I am looking at Boots now and had my eyes on these ones:
> *thirtytwo Lashed Double Boa Snowboard Boots 2020*
> ...


I think a Burton Photon might fit what you're looking for better than the Ruler. Do you know your boot size? Have you measured?

Edit: Oh right you did this earlier in the thread. Good opportunity to get what fits now that you're buying new gear.

Edit2: Here is the cheapest I found in a size 9. Burton Photon BOA Snowboard Boots I have never purchased from this retailer so I don't know what return policy is like.


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

Jack87 said:


> I think a Burton Photon might fit what you're looking for better than the Ruler. Do you know your boot size? Have you measured?
> 
> Edit: Oh right you did this earlier in the thread. Good opportunity to get what fits now that you're buying new gear.
> 
> Edit2: Here is the cheapest I found in a size 9. Burton Photon BOA Snowboard Boots I have never purchased from this retailer so I don't know what return policy is like.


 Thanks, I am looking in to it. It's a bit over budget but I may consider it.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

FrancescoCarve said:


> Thanks, I am looking in to it. It's a bit over budget but I may consider it.


yeah its not a cheap boot and looks like all previous year models have been cleared out :-/.


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

Jack87 said:


> yeah its not a cheap boot and looks like all previous year models have been cleared out :-/.


 Yeah :/


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

The 162 Blur is back in stock. Mine arrives in the mail tomorrow so like Shaggy said, it wasn't me.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Demi9OD said:


> The 162 Blur is back in stock. Mine arrives in the mail tomorrow so like Shaggy said, it wasn't me.


Haha yeah I saw it! still eyeing to see if they will drop in price. shhh don't advertise too much until I make a purchase when it drops in price again.


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi all! I just got the K2 Formula binding and I realized I got the size M which works for boots 5-9. The size L works for 8-12.
The ThirtyTwo boots I got are 9.5.DO you think it's worth returning these for an L size?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

FrancescoCarve said:


> Hi all! I just got the K2 Formula binding and I realized I got the size M which works for boots 5-9. The size L works for 8-12.
> The ThirtyTwo boots I got are 9.5.DO you think it's worth returning these for an L size?


Do your boots fit in the heelcup? If they do, I'd keep the mediums. I personally prefer a tight fit in the heelcup. You can usually make the straps and toe ramps long enough.


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

WigMar said:


> Do your boots fit in the heelcup? If they do, I'd keep the mediums. I personally prefer a tight fit in the heelcup. You can usually make the straps and toe ramps long enough.


Good point. I haven't them yet. I will check as soon as I get them here, thanks!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Jack87 said:


> Haha yeah I saw it! still eyeing to see if they will drop in price. shhh don't advertise too much until I make a purchase when it drops in price again.


It's already like 50% off at Sierra. They have boots too I think.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> It's already like 50% off at Sierra. They have boots too I think.


Yup been watching it and now it finally went down 66% this morning. Pulled trigger on 159.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

Well dang that's a little disappointing, but to be fair the 162 was gone by the time you posted. I asked if they did price protection and the answer was no.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Demi9OD said:


> Well dang that's a little disappointing, but to be fair the 162 was gone by the time you posted. I asked if they did price protection and the answer was no.


Yeah sucks they don't! 

162 was there when I first looked this morning but gone by the time I checked out. Posted right after purchase. 

$300 was still a good price! Pretty darn excited for the board and the killer deal. Not sure which of the two has me more stoked.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

They still have a 156 for 200. That's definitely my size, but the iguchi's got me covered for a chargey camber board. Guchi is def gonna be more versatile/forgiving as well with the uprise fenders.

That's a solid price for a 2020 board. Dang.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Man these are vanishing fast now. I been eyeing them for over a month with little fluctuation. Killer deal at $200.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

I considered buying the 159 and sending the 162 back, but I'm lazy and not pressed enough for 100 bucks to be that asshole.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Demi9OD said:


> I considered buying the 159 and sending the 162 back, but I'm lazy and not pressed enough for 100 bucks to be that asshole.


And you'd be trading for a slower board so...


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> And you'd be trading for a slower board so...


Technically speaking longer board means more surface area which means more friction which mean slower! Not faster! But you can go faster with a longer board because it is more stable.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

The Endeavor Alpha is on sale! Looks like an excellent morning groomer slayer.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

WigMar said:


> The Endeavor Alpha is on sale! Looks like an excellent morning groomer slayer.


That board looks sick thanks for the heads up. is there a size chart?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Jack87 said:


> That board looks sick thanks for the heads up. is there a size chart?


Yeah, keep scrolling down.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

WigMar said:


> Yeah, keep scrolling down.


ahhh! Nice thanks!


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

@WigMar Dude I literally bought 5 new boards this year still mostly unridden because I am still recovering from a broken foot from end of october. My girlfriend is already mad at me! She is now going to move out because of you since I am so damn tempted to get this guy.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

That Endevor looks a bit too one trick pony for me. Ride it till 10am then put it away kind of deal.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I agree, it's a morning cords board. That's fine by me though. I kinda like swapping out boards in the day. You get a chance to ride in different styles in the same day. It keeps things interesting.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

WigMar said:


> I agree, it's a morning cords board. That's fine by me though. I kinda like swapping out boards in the day. You get a chance to ride in different styles in the same day. It keeps things interesting.


Is it just me or is this thing similar to a Burton Custom X specs wise and build?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Jack87 said:


> @WigMar Dude I literally bought 5 new boards this year still mostly unridden because I am still recovering from a broken foot from end of october. My girlfriend is already mad at me! She is now going to move out because of you since I am so damn tempted to get this guy.


This makes me feel better, have a couple unridden also so maybe I will pick up that Korua @ridethecliche


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> This makes me feel better, have a couple unridden also so maybe I will pick up that Korua @ridethecliche


Angry Snowboarder just dropped a top five about us... the top five signs you have a gear buying addiction. 

I've actually been riding this season thinking about how dialed my gear is. For once, I'm not really looking for anything. It's a strange feeling that feeling probably won't last. I'm loving the moment though.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

WigMar said:


> Angry Snowboarder just dropped a top five about us... the top five signs you have a gear buying addiction.
> 
> I've actually been riding this season thinking about how dialed my gear is. For once, I'm not really looking for anything. It's a strange feeling that feeling probably won't last. I'm loving the moment though.


My name is NT.Thunder and I am a gear buying whore


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

WigMar said:


> The Endeavor Alpha is on sale! Looks like an excellent morning groomer slayer.


I am so close to pulling the trigger, realistically would have to sell something else if it's a keeper though. Pretty sure I'll love it for firm mornings then bring out something more versatile for the rest of the day.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

The design of the Alpha really does look like the Aventador. Not sure it’s for me, but yea that’s definitely what it looks like. Can’t unsee it.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> The design of the Alpha really does look like the Aventador. Not sure it’s for me, but yea that’s definitely what it looks like. Can’t unsee it.


That is literally where the design is inspired from. Here is a video explaining it.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

WigMar said:


> Angry Snowboarder just dropped a top five about us... the top five signs you have a gear buying addiction.
> 
> I've actually been riding this season thinking about how dialed my gear is. For once, I'm not really looking for anything. It's a strange feeling that feeling probably won't last. I'm loving the moment though.


Denial... Admitting you have a problem is the first step to recovery.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I love the shape of so many of their boards but even at a size 8 boot, I find myself wishing that they had a little more width. 

The boards look too dang narrow. I'd almost count out the alpha based solely on that!


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> I love the shape of so many of their boards but even at a size 8 boot, I find myself wishing that they had a little more width.
> 
> The boards look too dang narrow. I'd almost count out the alpha based solely on that!


Haha I couldn't help myself one is on the way for me and my size 8.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Jack87 said:


> Haha I couldn't help myself one is on the way for me and my size 8.


Nice. You'll have to let us know how you like it.

I'm a bit over boards that advertise themselves as super stiff carvers. There's so much other fun to be had with boards that have lower speed limits and a little bit of flex. I dunno, I always thought I wanted stiff stiff stiff boards. They're definitely fun to ride but after a while it's like okay now what.

Haha, man i'm so enamored with korua now.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Jack87 said:


> That is literally where the design is inspired from. Here is a video explaining it.


...lol I know that’s what spurred my comment.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Demi9OD said:


> The 162 Blur is back in stock. Mine arrives in the mail tomorrow so like Shaggy said, it wasn't me.


My 159 Blur just came in yesterday! I'm going up snowboarding tomorrow and contemplating if this is the one I should take. I just have quit a few new boards to choose from.

Did you get a chance to try yours yet? If so what did you think?


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

Jack87 said:


> My 159 Blur just came in yesterday! I'm going up snowboarding tomorrow and contemplating if this is the one I should take. I just have quit a few new boards to choose from.
> 
> Did you get a chance to try yours yet? If so what did you think?


I won't get a chance until next year sadly. I get one or two weeks at a resort each year and went to Vail in late January. But you should take the Blur because I am selfish and want to hear your opinion on it.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Demi9OD said:


> I won't get a chance until next year sadly. I get one or two weeks at a resort each year and went to Vail in late January. But you should take the Blur because I am selfish and want to hear your opinion on it.


Cool deal. Yeah that's right I think you mentioned that before. 

Okay I am seriously considering it. Will see if I have time to wax it today and setup the bindings. I like hot waxing before hitting the mountain the first time if I can help it.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Doooo itttt!


----------



## shreddyruxpin (Mar 8, 2020)

Jack87 said:


> Haha I couldn't help myself one is on the way for me and my size 8.


I'm very tempted by this as well... what size did you go for?

My boot size is 10.5 (possibly going to try to squeeze a 10 for my next boots but it's gonna be rough!) so I guess i'd have to go for the 160 wide...


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

shreddyruxpin said:


> I'm very tempted by this as well... what size did you go for?
> 
> My boot size is 10.5 (possibly going to try to squeeze a 10 for my next boots but it's gonna be rough!) so I guess i'd have to go for the 160 wide...


I ordered the 158.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

shreddyruxpin said:


> I'm very tempted by this as well... what size did you go for?
> 
> My boot size is 10.5 (possibly going to try to squeeze a 10 for my next boots but it's gonna be rough!) so I guess i'd have to go for the 160 wide...


Have you properly measured your feet to be fitted for boots? Often times people ride a size or two too big for Snowboarding boots for some reason. Double check your size! Go to the boots message board there is a sticky explaining how to measure properly.


----------



## shreddyruxpin (Mar 8, 2020)

Jack87 said:


> Have you properly measured your feet to be fitted for boots? Often times people ride a size or two too big for Snowboarding boots for some reason. Double check your size! Go to the boots message board there is a sticky explaining how to measure properly.


10-10.5 is the right size for me for a performance fit. I'm a 12 in regular shoes. My last two pairs of boots have both been 10.5 and only from the way they pack out after a lot of riding I think it's possible that I could get away with a 10 if I'm willing to endure a couple of weeks of misery... I just don't know if it's worth it!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

shreddyruxpin said:


> 10-10.5 is the right size for me for a performance fit. I'm a 12 in regular shoes. My last two pairs of boots have both been 10.5 and only from the way they pack out after a lot of riding I think it's possible that I could get away with a 10 if I'm willing to endure a couple of weeks of misery... I just don't know if it's worth it!


I've been wondering if I can go down another half size as well. If I do, I'm planning on getting the same model of boot, and using the packed out liners from my current boots for the first week or two. Getting into 11's was pretty aggressive in the first place, but I'm always hoping for a smaller footprint.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

WigMar said:


> I've been wondering if I can go down another half size as well. If I do, I'm planning on getting the same model of boot, and using the packed out liners from my current boots for the first week or two. Getting into 11's was pretty aggressive in the first place, but I'm always hoping for a smaller footprint.


Me too, I was thinking about doing a few runs with the new liners in the morning to break them in and swapping to the old comfy ones once my feet start to hurt. 
You gotta break the new liners in at some point, little by little seems smart.


----------



## shreddyruxpin (Mar 8, 2020)

WigMar said:


> I've been wondering if I can go down another half size as well. If I do, I'm planning on getting the same model of boot, and using the packed out liners from my current boots for the first week or two. Getting into 11's was pretty aggressive in the first place, but I'm always hoping for a smaller footprint.





Kijima said:


> Me too, I was thinking about doing a few runs with the new liners in the morning to break them in and swapping to the old comfy ones once my feet start to hurt.
> You gotta break the new liners in at some point, little by little seems smart.


These are both great ideas... not sure if I would have thought of that! Will definitely do this when it's time for new boots.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

I actually used my well worn 28cm liners in my new 27.5 boots for a few days when I first got them, the fit was good. Then I went to the new liners and it was quite painful for the first week, I had to crank the top boa very tightly so it gripped my leg and made slipping forward in the boot impossible, but I was living on the edge of cutting off the circulation.
I don't like my boots to be too tight but it is critical to stop your foot sliding forward in heel turns, which brings me to my next point.
I was actually gifted these straps by a forum member who is the man behind the product, Ive been using them just above my ankle for a few days now and I really like them, they keep my heel absolutely locked down and my leg firmly fixed in the boot which allows my to run the boas looser so I can enjoy more flex from the boot without my toes banging in the the shell. I've been adding jbars and foam around my heel but all they really did was make my boot expand outwards, fat boot syndrome lol, my heel was still lifting but since I started using the straps I am locked in 100%


----------



## shreddyruxpin (Mar 8, 2020)

Nice! Those look worth a try, especially given the cheap price. Also look like generally useful straps that would be worth having in your pack in the backcountry. I'm buying some.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

shreddyruxpin said:


> Nice! Those look worth a try, especially given the cheap price. Also look like generally useful straps that would be worth having in your pack in the backcountry. I'm buying some.


Exactly


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I keep saying that I need to order some,but I really need to order some.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Jack87 said:


> Cool deal. Yeah that's right I think you mentioned that before.
> 
> Okay I am seriously considering it. Will see if I have time to wax it today and setup the bindings. I like hot waxing before hitting the mountain the first time if I can help it.


Okay the Blur is waxed with step on bindings mounted. 

I rode my step ons for first time this year. Rode them most of last year... But this season I started with the Cartel Xs. Man going back to step ons was like night and day in responsiveness for me. The board just does whatever my feet want it to in an instance vs the strap bindings feels like there is a lag. 

Anyway that's a tangent... So glad I waxed the blur. Even though it was new wrapped in plastic the base felt and looked so dry! Factory wax isn't worth a damn I'm now convinced.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Jack87 said:


> Anyway that's a tangent... So glad I waxed the blur. Even though it was new wrapped in plastic the base felt and looked so dry! Factory wax isn't worth a damn I'm now convinced.


Yeah, factory wax is thin. There's just enough to keep the base from getting chalky.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Kijima said:


> I was actually gifted these straps by a forum member who is the man behind the product, Ive been using them just above my ankle for a few days now and I really like them, they keep my heel absolutely locked down and my leg firmly fixed in the boot which allows my to run the boas looser so I can enjoy more flex from the boot without my toes banging in the the shell. I've been adding jbars and foam around my heel but all they really did was make my boot expand outwards, fat boot syndrome lol, my heel was still lifting but since I started using the straps I am locked in 100%
> View attachment 157371


Oh wow this is perfect exactly what I need! Not for what you're using it for but to keep my snowboard pants from reaching the ground and dragging and getting shredded! I am short! 30" inseam and my pants are getting destroyed at least when I'm not using step ons... Step Ons have built in Clip and that's been amazing for keeping my pants in tact.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Jack87 said:


> Oh wow this is perfect exactly what I need! Not for what you're using it for but to keep my snowboard pants from reaching the ground and dragging and getting shredded! I am short! 30" inseam and my pants are getting destroyed at least when I'm not using step ons... Step Ons have built in Clip and that's been amazing for keeping my pants in tact.


Don't know about any other brands, but Burtons have pull-in cords on the back of the leg to keep the back of the pant from dragging.

Having said that, I don't know if it's on _all _Burtons, but it's true on two pairs of Burton bibs that I own.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Donutz said:


> Don't know about any other brands, but Burtons have pull-in cords on the back of the leg to keep the back of the pant from dragging.
> 
> Having said that, I don't know if it's on _all _Burtons, but it's true on two pairs of Burton bibs that I own.


I an fairly confident that is a universal Burton feature.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Donutz said:


> Don't know about any other brands, but Burtons have pull-in cords on the back of the leg to keep the back of the pant from dragging.
> 
> Having said that, I don't know if it's on _all _Burtons, but it's true on two pairs of Burton bibs that I own.


That's awesome. Might've worth investigating in a Burton bib. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

On by way to carve up some groomers and charge with the Blur. ETA 1hr to mountain!

@Donutz you're review was most informative I found and helped me pull the trigger excited to try it out! 

Bringing my Burton Custom for a friend to try out. But can always switch to it if the Blur doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Demi9OD said:


> I won't get a chance until next year sadly. I get one or two weeks at a resort each year and went to Vail in late January. But you should take the Blur because I am selfish and want to hear your opinion on it.


@Demi9OD....

The Blur was pretty awesome worth every dollar I spent ($200) on it and 3 times that!

It felt similar to my burton custom but slightly more stable and faster. As a matter of fact my friend was borrowing my Custom today and I'd be a head in each run steeper run he was definitely ahead on the greens.

It was a blast and felt solid in the hard pack and icy snow at Copper Mountain today. You're going to have a blast.

I shined most going down steeps and at speed. Edge to edge response was amazing.

@Donutz thanks again for your review!


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

Awesome man! Glad to hear you enjoyed it I'm sure I will too. Any idea why your buddy was faster on the greens? I love pointing it if there aren't crowds.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Demi9OD said:


> Awesome man! Glad to hear you enjoyed it I'm sure I will too. Any idea why your buddy was faster on the greens? I love pointing it if there aren't crowds.


This board just shines going fast. Greens aren't steep enough to get that kind of speed. At least for me because I'm cations of the others on the mountain. The blues and blacks have less crowds and more experienced individuals who know how to not get in your way so I worry less and charge down hard.

I think maybe my friend has more control with the custom at slower speeds and felt comfortable ripping it harder on greens. It was also his first camber experience so he loved riding the edges. I just took it easy on the harder terrain.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Here she is...


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

And the Alpha came early. Pretty sexy looking deck in person.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

WigMar said:


> Angry Snowboarder just dropped a top five about us... the top five signs you have a gear buying addiction.
> 
> I've actually been riding this season thinking about how dialed my gear is. For once, I'm not really looking for anything. It's a strange feeling that feeling probably won't last. I'm loving the moment though.


@BurtonAvenger has no idea what he is talking about. I don't have a problem. Only half of these have never seen snow now. Besides I sold my old/first (beginner K2 Satellite) board if I had a problem I wouldn't have been able to let it go. I wonder though if the person will sell it back to me.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Here's a picture @timmytard posted a few years back. I saved it as a wallpaper.

Mind you, he buys and sells, so it's more of a business than an addiction.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Donutz said:


> Here's a picture @timmytard posted a few years back. I saved it as a wallpaper.
> 
> Mind you, he buys and sells, so it's more of a business than an addiction.
> 
> ...


I will be sure to show this to my girlfriend. omitting the buy/sell part the next time she threatens to stab me for having too many snowboards in the house.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I couldn't resist either, can't wait to get all this edge on snow and see what it can do! Might have to take it night riding on Friday for a whole 45 seconds top to bottom run 😅


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Phedder said:


> View attachment 157471
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist either, can't wait to get all this edge on snow and see what it can do! Might have to take it night riding on Friday for a whole 45 seconds top to bottom run 😅


Very nice!!!! My next time going up is all up in the air... Either Friday, Saturday or sunday. Up to me I'd go all days. But the drive to the mountain is a B*tch and my girlfriend refuses to do it more than once.

Should I really take a second board with me though? It's not that easy to swap boards for me with the parking situations and I am wanting to do step ons and only have one set of the bindings. Really need a second soon.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

If you want to spend the day carving I don't see why you couldn't only take the Alpha?


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Phedder said:


> If you want to spend the day carving I don't see why you couldn't only take the Alpha?


Okay nice! Yeah there has been no fresh snow and I won't be going in the park... if the terrain isnt as smooth through the day should still be fine on harder pack. I'm in Colorado


----------



## start_today (Mar 17, 2020)

Had the Alpha in my cart just to think about possibly maybe considering it. Then, randomly open this thread and people mention it. Then I go click through everything and it’s free shipping. 

.....we’ll see if I click buy or not. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

start_today said:


> Had the Alpha in my cart just to think about possibly maybe considering it. Then, randomly open this thread and people mention it. Then I go click through everything and it’s free shipping.
> 
> .....we’ll see if I click buy or not. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Well FYI between clicking Buy and it being shipped from Canada to Colorado I received it in two days!!! You might have enough time to shred this weekend if you hit buy now.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Took the Blur out again. Unplanned trip up today didn't get chance to prep the Alpha... But it was nice to have the Blur one more time. Solo trip so was able to do the runs I wanted and play with carving all day. What a blast! My carving game typically sucked I feel like I'm cheating on this thing as it just does it for me paired with the instant response of Step Ons.

Going up again Sunday will prep the Alpha tomorrow for it. Excited to take that sexy beast for a ride.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Here's a picture @timmytard posted a few years back. I saved it as a wallpaper.
> 
> Mind you, he buys and sells, so it's more of a business than an addiction.
> 
> ...


No it's an addiction. I have a problem.
There's only 70 or 80 in that pic.
Right now, I'm probably pushing close to 200.
And I've been working 5 days a week & trying to ride the other 2 days.
Which hasn't left me much time to sell them.
I've sold maybe 2 this year.
But every time I go to Whistler I stop @ the re-use-it center & pick up 1 or 2, sometimes 3 or 5.

I need help

TT


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

timmytard said:


> No it's an addiction. I have a problem.
> There's only 70 or 80 in that pic.
> Right now, I'm probably pushing close to 200.
> And I've been working 5 days a week & trying to ride the other 2 days.
> ...


I support your habit.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

The Alpha is freshly waxed and mounted and ready to see snow for the first time tomorrow! This thing looks sick in person! It's very shinny and a finger print magnet though.

I think I need to nickname it the Batmobile.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Batmobile is perfect.

Of course, now you'll hear the Batman theme song every time you ride.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

timmytard said:


> No it's an addiction. I have a problem.
> There's only 70 or 80 in that pic.
> Right now, I'm probably pushing close to 200.
> And I've been working 5 days a week & trying to ride the other 2 days.
> ...


You really need to find a way to bulk ship a bunch of boards to a group of us that can divvy them up locally haha. I'm sure there's a few people in a 'hub' so to speak that are interested in something you have. Your lineup is deeeepppp!

Also, you can just default to the DMQ or ST posts. They love you over there.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

timmytard said:


> No it's an addiction. I have a problem.
> There's only 70 or 80 in that pic.
> Right now, I'm probably pushing close to 200.
> And I've been working 5 days a week & trying to ride the other 2 days.
> ...


Pix


----------



## start_today (Mar 17, 2020)

What Sierra site are ya’ll talking about? Is it just Sierra trading post, or is there some other site im missing?


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

start_today said:


> What Sierra site are ya’ll talking about? Is it just Sierra trading post, or is there some other site im missing?


Yes! Scored Blur and National for $200 on there. Brand New.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Jack87 said:


> The Alpha is freshly waxed and mounted and ready to see snow for the first time tomorrow! This thing looks sick in person! It's very shinny and a finger print magnet though.
> 
> I think I need to nickname it the Batmobile.
> 
> View attachment 157520


I had fun riding this board. It does not like to go slow so naturally had to be around 30mph. I had no issues but most of the snow was hard and mostly groomers.

It glided on flats and was easy to flat base it without feeling sketched out. Edge to edge was also great! The edge literally feels like it goes on forever on the 158 probably had an equivalent effective edge to a 160/161. It's kinda crazy how little the nose and tail raise from.the ground but still handled some uneven terrain without issue.

Board seems like it's wide but it's really not. Waist width was about same as my GF new Burton Feelgood 149 when compared base to base.

All and all fun and cool looking board. Doesn't really do anything more than what the Rome blur did for me. I think if I had to pick between the two is grab the blur.

Middle board is the batmobile.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

Please stop I don't want to wait a year to ride my Blur.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Demi9OD said:


> Please stop I don't want to wait a year to ride my Blur.


DONT WAIT GO RIDE IT NAO!


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

Ok guys, so, I got on the snow with the new board, boots, and binding - and something went wrong.

As far as the boots (Thirtytwo lashed double boa), my front part of the foot started to loose circulation after 15 minutes and it's been bad all day. I tried to loosen them but it was the same. Maybe I was tightening the bindings too much - I actually felt like I had my feet in a metal boot welded to the board for how it was hard - giving 0 mobility to my ankle and tibial. I have to try another time to see if things get better. Also, I found out that my arch is actually higher than normal and I had a lot pressure on the top part of the foot. Again, maybe I was tightening too much since I am used to rentals which are usually super loose. We'll see next time.

As far as the board (Nidecker Area 157) I find it not easily maneuverable. The snow was far from being optimal but still, I did not have confidence while using the board. I will have to play around with the stance more but I am afraid I got a size too big for me. I checked the specs again and realized that this board has a very long effective edge length compare to it's size - meaning that even if it's a 157, it kinda feel like over 160. I am 154 lbs and the specs chart suggest the 157 for weight 154 -187 and they suggest the 153 for weight 135-165. I may be too light for it.

It's very hard for me to understand what needs to be fixed cause I do not have much to compare too. That's why I hope someone will be able to make some sense of my words and suggest something.

Any one has any idea? Is it possible the board is too long for me?


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about the board size too much for now. You do need to sort out your boot issue so that you can get plenty of time on the board and familiarise yourself with it.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

It can take a few days on a board to get used to it. What's hard to maneuver today will be gripping and ripping tomorrow. 

Have you heat molded your boots yet? That can really help. Also, different insoles are usually required with any new boot purchase. If new insoles and a heat mold don't solve your problems, check out Angry Snowboarder's bootfit 101 on YouTube.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I weigh similar to you and rode the 57. It takes some precision and power, but nothing that was too crazy. I'd ride the 57 all day.


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

WigMar said:


> It can take a few days on a board to get used to it. What's hard to maneuver today will be gripping and ripping tomorrow.
> 
> Have you heat molded your boots yet? That can really help. Also, different insoles are usually required with any new boot purchase. If new insoles and a heat mold don't solve your problems, check out Angry Snowboarder's bootfit 101 on YouTube.


 Watching those videos right now and yeah, haven't heat molded it but I will do it. Thank you!


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

Nivek said:


> I weigh similar to you and rode the 57. It takes some precision and power, but nothing that was too crazy. I'd ride the 57 all day.


 Yes, I felt I need to to push a lot in those turns, like almost jumping on the edge and push it to get out of the turn. 
Do you have the same board? How did you set up your stance? I noticed I am not used to be so far in the back.. curious about your set up and if you made changes over time


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

On an Area I’d probably be riding 19.5” wide, and 21/+3 or 24/+6


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

You'll get the hang of it. Figure out your boot stuff first then worry about getting the board dialed. Hard to ride well when your feet feel like they're falling off.


----------



## start_today (Mar 17, 2020)

Bought an Area 161 today (on the lift!) based mostly on this thread. If baby Jesus intervenes, I might get it on the snow this spring.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

FrancescoCarve said:


> Ok guys, so, I got on the snow with the new board, boots, and binding - and something went wrong.
> 
> As far as the boots (Thirtytwo lashed double boa), my front part of the foot started to loose circulation after 15 minutes and it's been bad all day. I tried to loosen them but it was the same. Maybe I was tightening the bindings too much - I actually felt like I had my feet in a metal boot welded to the board for how it was hard - giving 0 mobility to my ankle and tibial. I have to try another time to see if things get better. Also, I found out that my arch is actually higher than normal and I had a lot pressure on the top part of the foot. Again, maybe I was tightening too much since I am used to rentals which are usually super loose. We'll see next time.
> 
> ...


I ride lots of boards that I am on the light side of the weight charts. Oftentimes riding faster opens them up. [emoji2369]


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

Scalpelman said:


> I ride lots of boards that I am on the light side of the weight charts. Oftentimes riding faster opens them up. [emoji2369]


Yes, I agree. I just happen not to go fast for the 90% of the time due to the conditions. I also like cruising-carving at lower speed.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Certainly expensive, but for slower speeds and carving I’d look at some of the Japan stuff like Moss


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

I weigh 155lbs and here I ride Fanatic 168 - a camber, stiff board 9/10. It's all about the board and technique. My normal board length is ~156. 
Tbh the feeling while carving on Fanatic is very close to Korua Cafe Racer. Smooth af and easy to initiate the turn.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/snowboarding/comments/m261ws


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I rode @snow & pow adventures Fanatic a week ago. Mine in 176 will be delivered tomorrow with 139 EE that is equal to a SBX board. Not into buying old snowboards that much but I’ve done a research and it suprisingly has all the tech current boards offer. Definitely the cheapest EE per € ratio on a new board I’ve ever got


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

snow & pow adventures said:


> I weigh 155lbs and here I ride Fanatic 168 - a camber, stiff board 9/10. It's all about the board and technique. My normal board length is ~156.
> Tbh the feeling while carving on Fanatic is very close to Korua Cafe Racer. Smooth af and easy to initiate the turn.
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn, I love that smooth riding. I wish I had some nice snow around here (NY) to properly test my board!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

You're riding in NY?
You can't really get a good impression of the board in our area based on the weather we've been having lately. It's been warm out so snow is slow and sticky. It's going to be very different than riding in good conditions.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

snow & pow adventures said:


> I weigh 155lbs and here I ride Fanatic 168 - a camber, stiff board 9/10. It's all about the board and technique. My normal board length is ~156.
> Tbh the feeling while carving on Fanatic is very close to Korua Cafe Racer. Smooth af and easy to initiate the turn.
> 
> 
> ...


Beast mode!! Love your videos man especially with the dropout and pantera boards. Keep bringing them.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Le carve Royal, si’l vous plait


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

FrancescoCarve said:


> Do you have the same board? How did you set up your stance? I noticed I am not used to be so far in the back.. curious about your set up and if you made changes over time


I have Area 157, 165lbs, so a bit heavier than you. I also wasn't used to be so far in the back on a snowboard so I moved my stance 1 inch forward for more freestyle feel. The idea is from Lewis Sonvico, he's one of the riders from the Slice'n'Dice series.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

Here's the Lewis' quote from the older Whitelines Area review:



> I set my boards up a little weird. I don’t like big directionals and having a small tail…I set them up forwards with my stance so there’s only a small set back…. this makes the Area super fun, like riding a fish surfboard – tuckknee all day!


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

lbs123 said:


> Here's the Lewis' quote from the older Whitelines Area review:


 Thanks, it makes sense. What's your stance and angles? 
I am setting it at 20 inches and 28 front, 3 back. I have a hard time having a smaller angle between the 2 feet. I do actually still the need to have like minus 3 on the back feet.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

FrancescoCarve said:


> Thanks, it makes sense. What's your stance and angles?
> I am setting it at 20 inches and 28 front, 3 back. I have a hard time having a smaller angle between the 2 feet. I do actually still the need to have like minus 3 on the back feet.


I wouldn't stress about it.
If you want negative angles on the back foot, go for it. I run 21/-9 on some of the directional-ish boards I have as a starting point and adjust from there.

You just have to play around with it. 

I would also try maybe going one spot ahead of reference to start with. I had a board that was a bit wide for me and I hated it with things at reference. With the bindings slightly forward of reference, it just handled significantly better for me. At reference, I felt like the board was constantly trying to slip out from under me by throwing me in the back seat and taking off. Forward of reference, it felt much more tame and approachable.


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> I wouldn't stress about it.
> If you want negative angles on the back foot, go for it. I run 21/-9 on some of the directional-ish boards I have as a starting point and adjust from there.
> 
> You just have to play around with it.
> ...


Yes, I will try that as well, thank you!


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

FrancescoCarve said:


> Thanks, it makes sense. What's your stance and angles?


21.25 and 15/-9. Haven't had time (or courage...) to experiment with the forward stance yet, but I like to mix carving with freestyle so this suits me well for now.


----------



## start_today (Mar 17, 2020)

Bought a Nidecker Area 161 because of this thread and some others. Shout out to everyone on the first few pages who recommended one. Rode it today on a solid wide open groomer day in New Hampshire and LOVED it. Shortened up my stance a little and went 20/0 on the bindings; I’m usually 15 duck, but “when in carve town...”
(185lbs, 9.5 Salomon Synapse boots.)

Just below/at freezing at the start of the day then about 10 degrees F above freezing in the afternoon. Board just railed lines where I wanted to in all conditions, even when it got slower and stickier and bumpier later in the day. Super stable at speeds, and I felt like I was getting over more on my edges and driving deeper through turns. But, it wasn’t a dead plank-beast and I could easily bleed speed and be nimble to dodge skiers making skier decisions. Slowing down and changing pace/direction to play with terrain and open spaces felt very natural. One of those days where me, the board, and mountain were all working together on the same team. 

As someone trying to progress at carving and trying to learn better technique, this is great for me. I’ve been riding a 156 directional twin (Niche Crux) all season. Between the fully directional board and bigger side cut and longer EE, was worried the board might “ride me,” but we got along fine. Every once in a while it would lock in and go when I wasn’t quite ready, but I think that’s more about me learning and mastering techniques. More the fault of the majorette, and less of the baton.

@FrancescoCarve, hang in there. Sounds like your bad day may have been an issue of boots or conditions or some other combinations of factors. If we don’t get better conditions this spring, just steal a plane and fly to Australia this summer.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Anymore info on that wild looking endeavor?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Anymore info on that wild looking endeavor?


I need to get more time on it in good carving conditions, but it's got edgehold for absolute days, nothing I've ever felt before. I pushed it as far as I was comfortable in very firm and bumpy conditions and it would not slip out, well past where I expected it to slip. Very stiff but not a plank or door, just extremely supportive flex. Can still Ollie it but reward isn't worth the effort, doesn't have the snap of more freestyle or even freeride boards, not what it's for I guess. You get the camber rebound, and boy does it have a shitload of camber.

Definitely a quiver board, I'm waiting for firm spring mornings to really test it now. Hopefully none of those for a few more weeks at least!

In saying that, I might not keep it next season. Made me realise how much I get my freestyle on every run and riding the Alpha just feels a bit too restricting. I dabbled, but quickly felt the consequence if it went wrong wasn't worth it. Those edges will bite. Just gotta figure out if it's worth those few morning runs before swapping out. Could and have ridden it all day so not excessively demanding, just felt the limitations of no real nose or tail. Now I'm even more intrigued by a board like the Stranda Cheater 170W. Get all the edge and carving performance with a freeride nose on it for 'exploring'


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

start_today said:


> Bought a Nidecker Area 161 because of this thread and some others. Shout out to everyone on the first few pages who recommended one. Rode it today on a solid wide open groomer day in New Hampshire and LOVED it. Shortened up my stance a little and went 20/0 on the bindings; I’m usually 15 duck, but “when in carve town...”
> (185lbs, 9.5 Salomon Synapse boots.)
> 
> Just below/at freezing at the start of the day then about 10 degrees F above freezing in the afternoon. Board just railed lines where I wanted to in all conditions, even when it got slower and stickier and bumpier later in the day. Super stable at speeds, and I felt like I was getting over more on my edges and driving deeper through turns. But, it wasn’t a dead plank-beast and I could easily bleed speed and be nimble to dodge skiers making skier decisions. Slowing down and changing pace/direction to play with terrain and open spaces felt very natural. One of those days where me, the board, and mountain were all working together on the same team.
> ...



We really got to get a new England contingent together for a demo day next season!


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

http://imgur.com/a/hTzrHVv


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

I promised a vid and here it is.

This was taken yesterday in hunter Mountain at 3pm. As you can see, the snow was totally slush. I tried my best to keep the edge but it was quite hard in those conditions and at low speed.

I still to do not feel confident on the board but it's getting better, I am sure that if I had the chance to ride on good snow it would be a different story. Also, I always used +20 and -15 before and this is a total switch for me now. You can see that I am not feeling too confident on it yet.
My initial angles yesterday were 28 and +3. Toward the end of the day I tried to go with a much forward set up, 35 and 15 and I felt more comfortable on the edges.
I also moved the stance forward a bit but I will try to do even more so. Considering I will not use it in powder, do you know what is the benefit of keeping such a suggested stance, which is 3 inches back?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

It's hard to judge a carving deck in conditions like that. You're really using the wrong tool for the job here.


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> It's hard to judge a carving deck in conditions like that. You're really using the wrong tool for the job here.


True true. I may go to Killington, VT over the weekend and hopefully there will be better snow there.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

FrancescoCarve said:


> True true. I may go to Killington, VT over the weekend and hopefully there will be better snow there.


There won't. It's going to be in the 40s/50s. You need actual groomer conditions to carve. Tomorrow might be okay or first thing Saturday morning.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

FrancescoCarve said:


> http://imgur.com/a/hTzrHVv


Were you on the Madison run? That’s a good trail for carving. It does have a steeper section though where you loose your edge a little and you start to skid.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I personally wouldn’t set forward or set back the stance for carving.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@FrancescoCarve thats the green trail to the right of where the park often is right? I LOVE that particular spot for ripping carves as hard as I can (haven’t been there this year but had some great days last year.) I would not move a boards stance forward in the sidecut/camber. It’s going to ride weird, stick it out until it feels right.


----------



## FrancescoCarve (Feb 2, 2021)

SushiLover said:


> Were you on the Madison run? That’s a good trail for carving. It does have a steeper section though where you loose your edge a little and you start to skid.





MrDavey2Shoes said:


> @FrancescoCarve thats the green trail to the right of where the park often is right? I LOVE that particular spot for ripping carves as hard as I can (haven’t been there this year but had some great days last year.) I would not move a boards stance forward in the sidecut/camber. It’s going to ride weird, stick it out until it feels right.


 Yes, it is exactly that trail!


----------



## start_today (Mar 17, 2020)

There’s a used once Nidecker Tracer 157 regular in the sale section here for $350 shipped USA. Someone jump on that. 

If I had friends who rode that size I would insist they buy it.


----------

